# The Ride of the Valkyries



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

(Έχεις δίκιο, δόκτορα. Καβάλα πάν'...)

Έτσι (_Ride of the Valkyries_, German: _Ritt der Walküren_) ονομάζεται το ξεκίνημα της τρίτης πράξης της _Βαλκυρίας_, του δεύτερου έργου της τετραλογίας _Το δαχτυλίδι των Νιμπελούγκεν_ του Βάγκνερ. Όταν το γνωστό απόσπασμα συνοδεύει την επέλαση των ελικοπτέρων στην ταινία _Αποκάλυψη τώρα_, δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου να το δούμε σαν _Επέλαση των Βαλκυριών_. Στην όπερα, ωστόσο, οι Βαλκυρίες απλώς συγκεντρώνονται σε μια βουνοκορφή, δεν κάνουν έφοδο πουθενά (δεν είναι το _Charge of the Light Brigade_). Και η συνηθισμένη μετάφραση είναι *Ο καλπασμός των Βαλκυριών*. (Είδα επίσης: _το πέταγμα, η κάθοδος_.) Και η _καβαλαρία_ δεν μας κάνει. (Ούτε η _Cavalleria rusticana_ του Μασκάνι.)

Γενικώς, το ουσιαστικό *ride* είναι προβληματικό, όχι μόνο όταν γίνεται καβάλα σε άλογο. Παρηγοριά η υπέροχη μουσική. Από τα BBC Proms στο Royal Albert Hall (1995). Το διάλεξα επειδή έχει υπότιτλους. Και το καρτούν του 1957 _Kill the wabbit_. Ξεπεζέψτε για λίγο.







The Valkyries are gathering together on a rocky mountain top where they are preparing to take the bodies of fallen heroes to Valhalla on their flying horses. Brünnhilde arrives with Sieglinde, seeking their help but the Valkyries refuse to defy Wotan.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Walküre


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Το πρώτο πρώτο σχόλιο στο δεύτερο γιουτουμπάκι είναι:
Everything I know about classical﻿ music I learned from Warner Brothers cartoons
Κι αν βαλουμε και τη Φαντασία μαζί, μεταφερόμαστε στην εποχή που τα κινούμενα σχέδια επιτελούσαν και επιμορφωτικό- εκπολιτιστικό εργο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

(Εμ, αλλιώς στα χέρια του δόκτορα κι αλλιώς στα χέρια του μάστορα...):)

Επειδή αξίζει να επισημαίνουμε τα καλά, να παραπέμψω από εδώ και στην καλή κτγμ παρουσίαση της όπερας *Βαλκυρία* στην ελληνική βίκη (εντάξει, υπάρχουν και λαθάκια, αλλά μη στεκόμαστε εκεί, _στον τόπο συνάρθρωσης_ [sic]).


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

Είδα όμως εκεί, αρχή αρχή, και το «Δαχτυλίδι του Νιμπελούνγκου» και θυμήθηκα το παλιό πρόβλημα.

Γερμανικά: _Der Ring des Nibelungen_, αγγλικό _The Ring of the Nibelung_ και _The Ring of the Nibelungs_. Eλληνικά: _Το δαχτυλίδι των Νιμπελούγκεν / του Νίμπελουνγκ / των Νίμπελουνγκ_. Άντε τώρα και «του Νιμπελούνγκου».

*Το έπος*
Γερμανικά: _Nibelungenlied_. Στα αγγλικά με _s_: _The Song of the Nibelungs_. Ελληνικά: _Το τραγούδι των Νιμπελούγκεν._

Nibelung
The German Nibelungen and the corresponding Old Norse form Niflung (Niflungr) is the name in Germanic and Norse mythology of the royal family or lineage of the Burgundians who settled at Worms. The vast wealth of the Burgundians is often referred to as the Niblung or Niflung hoard. In some German texts Nibelung appears instead as one of the supposed original owners of that hoard, either the name of one of the kings of a people known as the Nibelungs, or in variant form Nybling, as the name of a dwarf. In Richard Wagner's opera cycle _Der Ring des Nibelungen_, *Nibelung denotes a dwarf, or perhaps a specific race of dwarves*.

Θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γερμανόφωνος το «des Nibelungen» με κάθε ακρίβεια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

Στα πιο σύγχρονα γερμανικά λεξικά που έχω στα χέρια μου (Wahrig '97, Pons online, Duden online) υπάρχει μόνο το λήμμα *Nibelungen* (πληθ.) =μυθικό γερμανικό φύλο. Στο παλιό μου Brockhaus '66, υπάρχει λήμμα _der_ *Nibelung* (γεν. -en/πληθ. -en) = ο κάτοχος του θησαυρού των Νιμπελούνγκεν, ίδ. ο Ζίγκφριντ (γερμ. μύθος). Στο ηλεκτρονικό αγγλογερμανικό του Πολυτεχνείου του Χέμνιτς εδώ, βλέπουμε ότι ο τύπος Nibelungs εμφανίζεται στην *αγγλική* πλευρά. Τέλος, στα ψηφιοποιημένα του 19ου αιώνα, εδώ, βρίσκω ένα des Nibelung, 6 des Nibelungs, που θα ήταν τελοσπάντων μια «φυσιολογική» μορφή της γενικής, και καμιά 150ριά des Nibelungen. Έχει ωραίες εικόνες, με γοτθική γραφή... :) Εδώ υπάρχουν διάφορες αναφορές, και στον Nibelung, το «βασιλιά» του λαού των Nibelungen (πληθ.). 

Συνοψίζοντας, όταν ο Βάγκνερ έγραφε _der Ring des Nibelungen_ ήξερε :) τι έγραφε. Εννοούσε *το δαχτυλίδι του Νίμπελουνγκ* (άντε και του Νιμπελούνγκου, αν τον εξελληνίσουμε). «Των Νιμπελούνγκεν» θα έλεγα ότι είναι σωστό μόνο με ευρύτερη οπτική.

Και ένα έξτρα από τις αναζητήσεις μου: Ένα ωραίο γράφημα συνάψεων της λέξης Nibelung στο ψηφιοποιημένο κόρπους της γερμανικής γλώσσς, απότον ιστότοπο της Ακαδημίας Επιστημών του Βερολίνου & Βρανδεμβούργου.


----------



## aqua (Mar 30, 2010)

Νομίζω πως ο "καλπασμός των Βαλκυριών" ή κάτι συναφές είναι καλή επιλογή, καθώς αυτό ακούγεται στο κομμάτι (από τα βιολιά αν θυμάμαι καλά)...


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

Ο Άρθουρ Ράκχαμ, πάντως, πολύ αχό και σκόνη φαντάστηκε.






*Arthur Rackham: Ride of the Valkyries*​

Ντοκτέρ, ευχαριστώ. Φαντάζομαι ότι Nibelungen είναι πλάγια πτώση ενικού και όλες οι πτώσεις του πληθυντικού, ενώ _des_ είναι μόνο γενική ενικού;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι Nibelungen είναι πλάγια πτώση ενικού και όλες οι πτώσεις του πληθυντικού, ενώ _des_ είναι μόνο γενική ενικού;


Σωστό (ενικός για το μέλος της φυλής).


----------



## danae (Mar 30, 2010)

Η κουβέντα είναι μεγάλη και έχει γίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στους μουσικούς κύκλους. Το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο είχε καταλήξει, με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξει ο τίτλος για τους "σχετικούς" ήταν ότι το σωστό είναι των Νίμπελουνγκ, ακριβώς για το λόγο που αναφέρατε (ότι, δηλαδή, Νιμπελούνγκεν είναι γενική πληθυντικού).


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2010)

Η κατάληξη -ing (ενικός), -ingen (πληθυντικός) δηλώνει στα αρχαία γερμανικά ό,τι και το -όπουλος στα νέα ελληνικά, την καταγωγή από κάποιο πρόσωπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Για άλλα έψαχνα, στην καταπληκτική ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη της Βαυαρίας βρέθηκα, οπότε πάρτε μια αρχική έκδοση των Νιμπελούνγκεν από εδώ: http://daten.digitale-sammlungen.de/~db/0003/bsb00035316/images/index.html?seite=5


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Επειδή βλέπω ότι έχει εξαφανιστεί το βιντεάκι με τον Έλμερ και τον Μπαγκς, νούμερο ένα στα 50 καλύτερα καρτούν (μέχρι το 1994), τώρα μπορείτε να το βρείτε 



 με ισπανικούς υπότιτλους ή να το κατεβάσετε πεντακάθαρο από εδώ. Να τους λείπουν τα περί δικαιωμάτων. Είναι πάνω από 50 χρονών βιντεάκι, θα έπρεπε να ανήκει σε όλους μας. The law is an ass, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## stathis (Apr 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> ... ή να το κατεβάσετε πεντακάθαρο από εδώ.


File deleted... Any chance of re-upping? :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Check the link again in about ten minutes.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Aπαραιτήτως πρέπει να γίνει η σύνδεση και με τα μηνύματα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...σσοτραγουδισμένα&p=80987&viewfull=1#post80987


----------



## stathis (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2011)

Αξιώθηκα να ακούσω τις Βαλκυρίες και με... μπάντζο. Από το πανέξυπνο και πανέμορφο καρτούν Ράνγκο. (Όλα τα μεγάλα παιδιά, να το δείτε.)


----------

